# Bit Torrent Client - Empfehlung?

## bastain

Hi,

bin in Sachen Bit Torrent noch ein Greenhorn und würde mir gerne mal einen Client installieren. Habe jetzt mal Portage befragt und da gibt es ja einiges....ich arbeite mit KDE, habe da auch K-Torrent gesehen. Was nutzt Ihr so, womit seid ihr zufrieden?

Danke!

Bastian

----------

## zapata

falls du war grafisches suchst, würde ich dir azureus empfehlen. Ist in java geschrieben. bräuchtest also jre oder jdk.

Ansonsten habe ich mal rufus getestet, fand ich aber nicht so toll ...

Gruß

zapata

----------

## Lenz

Wenn du KDE einsetzt, kann ich dir KTorrent 1.2 (ist als ~x86 in Portage) empfehlen, der fügt sich schön in den KDE-Desktop ein.

----------

## gerry

Für den Server kann ich nur Torrentflux (torrentflux.com) empfehlen. Kein Plan ob das in Portage ist, Installation ist eh einfach.

----------

## amne

Als Duplikat von Suche guten Bittorent Client geschlossen, bitte gegebenenfalls dort weiterposten.

----------

